# 06 upgrades



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

this is a dumb question but what it the deal with the window button on the 06's ? everyone seems like they would want that what is the prob. on the 05's with the windows? would anyone buy an 06 over an 05 if they got a great deal on the 05 ( this december i mean )? and anyone have pics of the new stuff in the 06


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe the button on the 06 is a door lock button............will let you know for sure in about 2 weeks


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

true, the big hoopla is over the door lock button, not the window button, on the 06.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

OMG... a new button !!! and black taillights??? im trading my 05 in for an 06 today !!! ... :rofl: :willy: arty:


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

my 06 should be here in about a week......dealer already has the window sticker black/red 6 spd


----------



## z71burb (Nov 14, 2005)

supposedly the seats move quicker, there is a new pcm, and the strut rub situation was resolved.

supposedly.


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes, mine has the lock/unlock button on the console.

And even with the supposed upgrade, the seats still seem pretty slow. Oh well, I don't plan on using the back seats much anyway.


----------



## arig (Dec 6, 2005)

hey guys! i'm in the market for a new gto. i have looked at the 05 gto and they are offering about 3000 off the msrp. im not sure if i want the car just b/c i'm coming off an e46 2001 m3 that isn't as fast as the gto but handles a lot better and still has a trunk. both dealers that i have been to say there are NO differences btwn the 05 and the 06. do you guys think its worth it to wait for an 06?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

arig said:


> hey guys! i'm in the market for a new gto. i have looked at the 05 gto and they are offering about 3000 off the msrp. im not sure if i want the car just b/c i'm coming off an e46 2001 m3 that isn't as fast as the gto but handles a lot better and still has a trunk. both dealers that i have been to say there are NO differences btwn the 05 and the 06. do you guys think its worth it to wait for an 06?


3k off the sticker is not a red tag deal. I would go to another dealer. You can get an 05 for 29500 range(BTW I am a dealer). 

06's have a door lock/unlock button inside the car
blacked out tail lights
new pcm
back lit steering wheel controls. 
2 new colors

and a partridge in a pear tree.


I would reccomend you find a dealership that knows about the car and then buy an 05.


As far as your switch on cars. Do a search for Groucho's post. He has a very description on how well this car can do with a few modifications to suspension. 



oh and welcome.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Vedli said:


> OMG... a new button !!! and black taillights??? im trading my 05 in for an 06 today !!! ... :rofl: :willy: arty:



hey man, you laugh.... After seeing this orange....I just might do it. Give myself a nice little christmas present.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

*looks out window and daydreams the cavalier is a GTO*


----------



## arig (Dec 6, 2005)

wait, the 05's dont have an interior door lock switch? what are two new colors for the 06? what is a pcm? and the steering wheel controls i assume are for the radio and cruise control.


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

all i know is that... the 06 is no different from the 05 other than interior differences like the window and mech. seat movement... the 05 is the best deal... unless you HAVE to have the 06


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

this is true, there are no "major" enhancements from the 05 to 06 models.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

i went to the boneyard found a gto with the automatic and looked at the harness its the same between the auto and the stick just in the consol where the auto is the 1 plug is plugged in and has a few switches in it wippie so reallly the cars are alreay done up for the locks put a switch in wahoo but people wanna rewire there car ya i can tell some are BRILLANT weigh that one out why don't ya lol


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

1badgto said:


> i went to the boneyard found a gto with the automatic and looked at the harness its the same between the auto and the stick just in the consol where the auto is the 1 plug is plugged in and has a few switches in it wippie so reallly the cars are alreay done up for the locks put a switch in wahoo but people wanna rewire there car ya i can tell some are BRILLANT weigh that one out why don't ya lol


Ok I read your post three times.


Mike/GTOdealer can you translate that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

1badgto said:


> i went to the boneyard found a gto with the automatic and looked at the harness its the same between the auto and the stick just in the consol where the auto is the 1 plug is plugged in and has a few switches in it wippie so reallly the cars are alreay done up for the locks put a switch in wahoo but people wanna rewire there car ya i can tell some are BRILLANT weigh that one out why don't ya lol



I went to the car dealer today and found an automatic GTO. I looked at the harness and it is the same with the manual and auto. In the auto console, is 1 plug that has a few switches in it. Whoopie. So really the cars are already wired for the locks. Put a switch in. wahoo. But people want to rewire their car. Yeah I can tell some are brilliant. Weigh that one out why dont you. lol

_thats the best I can do_


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I went to the car dealer today and found an automatic GTO. I looked at the harness and it is the same with the manual and auto. In the auto console, is 1 plug that has a few switches in it. Whoopie. So really the cars are already wired for the locks. Put a switch in. wahoo. But people want to rewire their car. Yeah I can tell some are brilliant. Weigh that one out why dont you. lol
> 
> _thats the best I can do_


Pretty good Mike, what Eddie and some of you don't realize is that when you go through the BCM you must reprogram the BCM to accept that signal or it will do absolutely nothing.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I read about that in another post, some guy was having trouble with the conversion.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Ah yes. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I am getting pretty good at these translations.


----------

